# custom, rat rod and vintage bike show 9/8 Oakford PA



## imhardkore (Aug 23, 2012)

Undergroundvelo and it's cycling club the Jersey Devils is hosting a rat rod, custom and vintage bike show. It will take place on Sept 8th at the Hot rod Hoedown. There will be tons of rat rod cars, motorcycles and bikes. There are bands all day long and a beer garden and food. This ain't the North American Handmade Bike show our show is all about crusty classics and homemade customs.


----------

